# Score



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I went to the local May flea market this morning and came away with this 44 1/2" tall solid well made never used toe pincher for $25.00


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

great score!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet! Nice find. It just needs some aging and it's haunt worthy!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice. Anyone I know going inside?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My sweetie said when the time came he would have to do some chopping on me to get me to fit.
What a guy!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great score!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: WOW! That is so cool for only $25! Great score Hair! I am thrilled for you! How are you going to finish it or age it?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW very nice find.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That one is built to last


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lucky you! Why would someone put all that work into it, to just sell it for $25?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

P5, I hadn't even given a thought to finishing it, just loviingly gaze at it and brush my hand across it's nicely sanded surface so far! Heehee. 

It is good and solid Roxy.

Scareme, I know, it had a sticker on it that said make offer. I didn't want to insult him by offering way lower than he wanted so asked him what he was thinking. He said he originaly was thinking $30 but many lookers, no takers so he was going to $25 at which point I said sold.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow! That is beautiful! I must live in the boring part of the US since no one ever has cool stuff like that!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats on the great score!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

That is it I'm going to the flee market on the second. Great find.


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

good find must be pretty heavy though.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Great job in finding a coffin. I would suggest lightly sanding it again, and to put either a stain or a clear finish if you don't want to darken it with a stain. If available you might look into putting an oil finish stain on, that way over time it will patina out and have that nice glow to it. But that's up to you. Using a water based stain will keep it looking somewhat like it is now. Or you just leave it and let time take it's tole! But great find though!


----------

